# PowerMac G5 2GHz Dual Core video card help



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So the mac pro I picked up, that the place said the logic board was bad, was right. It worked for awhile, and flew, but then it crashed, and I took it to the local apple store, and they also diagnosed a logic board. (caps were blown up. ) 
so i sold it for still more than i paid for it.. teehee... 

fast forward to 2 days ago. buddy of mine bought a brand new mac pro and spent over 4 grand on it, because his G5 stopped working for him. Told me if I could get it going, it was mine for 30 bucks. So I said sure, because I LOVE the case design. i popped out the memory, video card, replaced the onboard battery, and reset the PMU by pressing the button on the logic board. took out all the fans and cleaned em up GOOD, (fans were so caked in dust im surprised it didnt blow). put it back together, and it fired right up. reloaded Leopard, and added the 4 GB of memory from my AMD, since that was the reccomendation on here in the windows forums, put it in this, and now running 4.5GB of ram in this, with support for up to 16GB. 

My question is this: the video card in this is a joke. (its got QE/CI). Geforce 6600LE 128MB. I could have sworn I saw a 9600GT on ebay awhile back for a G5, and i found today on macrumors someone running a 9600GT in his quad G5. however he is no longer on that forum, and cant ask him. if i flash it myself, where can I get a EEPROM for the 9600GT that supports PowerPC?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a very good question. The Mac Elite was the site to go to for video card flashing, and the 6800GT was the last one they worked on before they vanished from the interwebs. You can still find some of their work if you Google hard enough. But I have never seen any reference to a 9k NVIDIA card in a PPC Mac.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Boot Camp/VMWare equivalent for PowerMac G5 - MacRumors Forums

Guy says he has a 9600gt in his g5. I'd just like to know how he did it. I'm familiar with flashing cards, since I made a hacky as an experiment last year and posted for help here last year... Got a warning... Hahaha.. But I can't find the EEPROM for the 9600 anywhere. I first Thought AGP??? then realized the 2.7 was a late model with pci-e, so that's no go. 

Sinclair, you've never heard of something like this, you said? 
If Thats the case, and the 7800 is my goal, would I be able to flash the 7900 with the 7800 EEPROM?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless someone else has instructions on how to do it, I wouldn't try. I don't know if the GPU cores are the same, or if the board is built the same or not.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

ah... i see. well either way, im ebay im finding the 7800s for like 90 bucks... its ridiculous, knowing how old the card is, but eh, it is what it is. selling the 6600, the quicksilver i got at the swap meet for 20 bucks, and selling the abit motherboard of my old pc, should more than make up for the cost. thank you so very much!


----------

